
Ensuring your security and privacy within Gmail - Markusj1
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/ensuring-your-security-and-privacy-within-gmail/
======
hguhghuff
This confirms google lets people read your email. Nothing said here denies it.

------
some_account
The words privacy and integrity in the same sentence as Google makes me
cringe.

